# prescriptives brand



## xquisitevietma (Nov 13, 2005)

has anyone heard or tried Prescriptives? they have it at Macy's
they specialize in foundation & concealer.
they custom make your concealer to match your exact skin tone when you buy it. i'm not sure about the foundation though but i'm pretty sure they should too.
i just want to know if it's any good. anyone?


----------



## Ariesgirly (Nov 13, 2005)

I've tried it. I like the powders a lot. The foundations are pretty good also. The best part about their line is that they find a great match to your color. I don't really like any of their other products though besides the powders & foundations.


----------



## mspixieears (Nov 14, 2005)

I've tried one of their powders and I quite liked it, really set things well and fought away ugly oiliness which is not easy once it heats up in Australia. If I could afford it, I would totally try the custom blend thing, though I hear you should try to find out who is the most experienced custom blender at your counter/dept store etc. before shelling out.


----------



## Lolita (Nov 14, 2005)

They have a huge spectrum of premade foundation colors too, and in my experience the MA's take a long time to find you the perfect match, so you dont necissarily need them to custom make you one (which comes at an extra cost). I really like their traceless tinted moisturizer, and I'm currently using a foundation called virtual skin. The color match is perfect for me and the coverage is great, but I prefer a bit more slip in my foundations, and I suspect it is breaking me out.


----------



## SingleWinged (Nov 19, 2005)

They make the best foundations IMO. Very veryyy good stuff. I use Virtual Skin and it's an HG for me =)


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Nov 19, 2005)

hmmm I've been curious about their foundation too, because I currently have to mix two different ones together to get my exact coloring, and its gettin to be a pain in the a$$! Anyone know how much it is for them to custom blend? TIA!


----------



## Beautiful (Nov 19, 2005)

$62 USD. I just bought this today. It matched really well in the store. When I brought it home, I realized that it wasn't an "exact" match. I am thinking about bringing it back and having her redo it.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Nov 20, 2005)

Wow, thats a lot of money, but I guess its worth it for foundation. If I had it saved up I totally would do it! Thanks for the info, you should totally have them redo it--its your money! Good Luck!


----------



## kat121085 (Jan 12, 2006)

I love the Traceless foundation, their concealor and powders.  I found better color matches with their products because they have separate products for yellow/orange undertones and blue/red ones so I don't end up with a pinkish overcast on my olive skin.  I don't think the custom blend is really necessary since they do have a wide range but if you know a good custom blender who will really match your skin perfectly, go for it : )


----------



## deadgalrockin (Oct 31, 2010)

ladies, I am after your recommendation.
  	I am NC40 in MAC and Syracuse in NARS matte foundation and O60 in Shiseido. I was matched with Bisque in Prescriptives which I think is totally wrong. It is so pale and I am yello/olive.
  	Please recommend which color would I be in Prescriptives. Also I have Oily/combo skin.
  	Really appreciate your help!!!! thnx


----------

